# Check out this build



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't know if you guys have seen this build over on techtalk, but it's amazing. I love the Statement series of DIY speakers from Curt (speakerdesignworks.com), and this set is amazing because of the crazy jigs and curved woodwork employed. Check it out.

My "Statement family" - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this build over on techtalk, but it's amazing. I love the Statement series of DIY speakers from Curt (speakerdesignworks.com), and this set is amazing because of the crazy jigs and curved woodwork employed. Check it out.
> 
> My "Statement family" - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


I saw that earlier on that forum. Very nice set of speakers. I'm currently building the Statement Monitors.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Very very nice!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I saw that earlier on that forum. Very nice set of speakers. I'm currently building the Statement Monitors.


Nice! Do you have any kind of log? I want statements (probably mini towers plus a center) to be my next home build. But then I don't know what will become of my Tritrixes.

What kind of duty will your statements be pulling? Music or home theater?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Nice! Do you have any kind of log? I want statements (probably mini towers plus a center) to be my next home build. But then I don't know what will become of my Tritrixes.
> 
> What kind of duty will your statements be pulling? Music or home theater?


They will be mostly just for music playback. I have a line array I'm building for movies. I just finished building the cabinets and sanding down the MDF. I still have a bit to go before I can put the drivers in, but I can take some pictures if you'd like.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice build, outstanding woodworking.

I've heard some negative things about the way that the W4 is open back in those designs. A design I used has dual W4s sealed up and I love the way they sound in this application.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DAMN 

that's all....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Very nice build, outstanding woodworking.
> 
> I've heard some negative things about the way that the W4 is open back in those designs. A design I used has dual W4s sealed up and I love the way they sound in this application.


It has to be done properly, and respect has to be given to the way the speakers were designed. There needs to be enough foam in the midrange tunnel (which some have forgotten to put in), and distance to the rear walls need to also be greatly respected. The monitors come in two versions, one near wall and one far wall. I'm not sure about the statements and mini statements, but the distance you keep them from the wall will make a big difference. 

The idea was to keep cabinet coloration out of the equation, and those who have properly built these speakers can vouch that it works extremely well and brings a dynamic not found in many other speakers.


----------



## gregory_ (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful speakers, especially for being home made.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I believe there is a crossover modification depending on if they are near a wall or not.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> I believe there is a crossover modification depending on if they are near a wall or not.


For the Statement Monitors, there is, as well as a switchable crossover. I don't recall if that's also the case with the other two versions. I opted for the near wall version.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That is an extremely inspiring build. Absolutely gorgeous. Bravo!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful cabinets!!

Wish I had the skills, tools, and mostly time to build speakers like that!


----------



## dennisthemenace46290 (Oct 30, 2011)

You did a great job, looks beautiful, but dous it sound as rich and expensive as it _looks_?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I like your engineering creativity with the jigs, very nice job buddy!

Jeremy


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Just to be clear, I didn't build those, haha. I just saw them and reposted.


----------

